# Will They Ever Stop Growing?



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

You know how they say dogs grow into their paws, or dogs grow into their ears? Well, what would you say if I told you her paws and ears are still growing as she grows??? These were taken on October 21 when she was 3.5 months, and she's now 6 months, and her ears, forearms bones, and paws themselves are still growing!!!


































I'm still working on trying to get more current pics, but that's not always easy, you know how it is!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

OK, here's a couple my wife took when she was exactly 6 months to the day. Excuse the off-coloring, lighting, etc. We suck at photos of the dog. I wish I could get some of her standing.

Hmmm... these pics actually gave me more perspective. Maybe she's just going to be a BIG female. What do you think?


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW!! IMHO, she looks very well proportioned. I like her


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

She looks like she is growing into her ears and feet.I never thought Athena would grow into her feet but I think she has now at 8 months.Her ears,weeelll,I think Athena's head needs to grow a little more to fit her ears. We love them anyway even if they are off scale.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's beautiful and in relation to your counter looks just right for her age. They're supposed to stop getting taller around 9 months old.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't worry, she's still got a lot of growing to do


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, I'm not worried about her proportions, I'm just amazed at how much she's growing. And, to think, one of the reasons I got a female this time around was because I figured a female would not get as big as a male, but from all indications, she seems like she'll be on the larger side, as far as fems go. Not that I really care.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My pup is 8 months next week. He's had some growth spurts in the last 2 months where I swear he's grown an inch in a week. In reality, he's grown 3 inches in 2 months. 

Do you know how to measure her? There's a height chart here 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=933866&page=0&fpart=1

but she does look to me like an average size female puppy - unless your counters are extra tall!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you for the link. Yep, as I suspected, according to the Breed Standard and the chart on this forum, she's definitely big. She's nearly 25" at the withers at 6 months and 6 days, and as of 5.5 months she was over 55 lbs. She seems to have grown alot in the last two weeks, too, as if she just started her teenage growth spurt, so I wouldn't be surprised if she's 60 lbs. or maybe more.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree that she looks in proportion to her ears, paws. She is a neat looking dog. I am so glad to see pics. It has been a long time since my dog was a pup. I just love them when they are pups


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

That's a very pretty dog. (My, what big ears you have, Grandma.)


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

She thanks for the compliment. And, yes they are indeed big ears. Combined with her growth rate, she promises to be big.


----------



## Smy3pitas (Jan 26, 2006)

Just beautiful! We are always amazed at how much they keep growing. Ours is almost 9mths and still he changes quite often!


----------

